# Buyers SaltDogg 9ft Vbox Spreader $3500



## 4man (Apr 14, 2009)

Buyers SaltDogg 9ft v-box salt spreader. Lip extension, 6 cu. yds capacity, adjustable feedgate. 10-1/2 hp gas motor. Stainless steel hopper.

Check out my other listings with Arctic plows, street sweeper, snowman back drag blade, walkbehinds, Protec pushers and shoes. Heres a cl link

https://bn.craigslist.org/hvo/d/buyers-saltdogg-9ft-vbox/6399905793.html


----------



## 4man (Apr 14, 2009)

Truck and plow not for sale.


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

Where did you get the Lip extentions?


----------



## 4man (Apr 14, 2009)

mr.lawn works said:


> Where did you get the Lip extentions?


 We had the lip extensions made.


----------



## 4man (Apr 14, 2009)

Open to offers. Need to get rid of them I have two of them.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

@JustJeff you could convert one of these to hydro drive...


----------



## 4man (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes I have a set of hydros as well.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

4man said:


> Yes I have a set of hydros as well.


You have a 9' hydraulic drive v box for sale? @JustJeff here you go...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

4man said:


> Yes I have a set of hydros as well.


What would the hydros cost me?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> You have a 9' hydraulic drive v box for sale? @JustJeff here you go...


9' is huge. I'd need something like a 4300 to put that on, right?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Someone flagged the post, so I can't see the price. How much do you want for it with the hydros?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> 9' is huge. I'd need something like a 4300 to put that on, right?


Oh no...9' and 3-4 yards would be perfect on a 450/550. I wouldn't do anything smaller than 5 yards on a 4300, even that wouldn't be using the truck to its full potential.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

That would fit on a 450/550? What's the GVWR of a 450/550? 4 yards is nearly 8K all by itself, not including the spreader weight.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> That would fit on a 450/550? What's the GVWR of a 450/550? 4 yards is nearly 8K all by itself, not including the spreader weight.


Easily. GVW is anywhere from 15k-19.5k depending on order codes and model year.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

What's the GVWR on yours?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> What's the GVWR on yours?


The 450 I almost bought last year (and should have) had an 11k payload, or at least that's what they guy was telling me.

Edit: I just looked it up and it said 14k gvwr, so my memory must be off


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> What's the GVWR on yours?


15k I believe


JMHConstruction said:


> The 450 I almost bought last year (and should have) had an 11k payload, or at least that's what they guy was telling me.
> 
> Edit: I just looked it up and it said 14k gvwr, so my memory must be off


11k payload on an F450?? It might carry it, but it sure won't be legal...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

John_DeereGreen said:


> 11k payload on an F450?? It might carry it, but it sure won't be legal...


Yeah, after I typed that I had to look it up. It sounded WAY high..


----------

